# Tips on changing Starter 91 Stanza



## rockin ronnie (Aug 29, 2005)

Anyone out there have any quick tips on changing the starter in my 91 stanza?

Any and all would be good seeing as I am in Canada and the weather is a little nippily to be staying out to to long?????

H E L P ???


----------



## rockin ronnie (Aug 29, 2005)

It appears that no quick tips are really needed. I have managed to get the starter out, from the top. 

I know that it won't be that easy going back in though....


----------



## Macc (Jul 4, 2005)

Hey Ron. I haven't been able to access this forum since my last post. I've been wondering what was up. I was beginning to think they might have closed this forum. Anyway, glad to hear you isolated what the problem was. I have a 90 Stanza and never have had to deal with the starter luckily! So, unfortunately, I don't have any tips for you. But, anytime I'm under the hood it always crosses my mind what a bitch it would be to replace it. When you get done with yours, and have some time, post a few lines as to how you went about replacing it (especially tips and tricks). Mine has never been replaced and I figure its only a matter of time! Good Luck!


----------



## rockin ronnie (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Macc, finally got that starter changed and it was a royal pain, just as I expected. First off, I found a used one for $40 and after i got it in I wondered if I shouldn't have put a rebuilt in just to avoid the agravation of having to do it again, but I didn't. 

The starter was a bitch to get at, I mean there are only 2 bolts holding it in but you can only turn them a quarter turnat a time with a wrench, I didn't have a socket that I could get in. So once they came out, it was to the electrical, I had to start with them because I couldn't find the electrical when it was in. On teh selonoid there is only 1 nut to come off and a connection that came apart fairly easy. 

The fun part was putting it back in, it is literally a two man job as it is impossible to use your own two hands. Someone needs to hold teh starter in place from below and someone needs to slowly start the bolts from above. It was a hell of a time just lining them up and getting the bolts starter, once they were started it was a matter of doing the quarter turn at a time till they were nice and snug. 

Actually I also hooked up the electrical before I began with bolting it to the block, I found it much easier. 

Finally , hook up teh battery and your good to go. 

You could probably get at it from the top, but I didn't want to remove more hardware than I absolutely needed to. 

I think thats it in a nut shell, Good luck with yours when its needed.


----------

